# No time for pictures! So busy



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been working on so many things, but unfortunately no pictures just yet. Maybe tomorrow! For now a list of projects!

For my house:
*Painted bottles, vases, containers, etc* - Partly done! I think I'm in the middle of 10 or 20. May have more to do as recycled things come into my posession.
*Glasses* - 2 fancy glasses I found by the side of the road. They are taller and skinnier than wine glasses. These are getting a spider web & paint job.
*Quilt* - I've been working on a Halloween quilt the past two years. Felt too overwhelmed with it last year, but I see now it's nearly all constructed. I want to get the binding on at least, and then later on this year or next October I'll do the actual quilting. Will get picture when it's ready for binding.
*Ghoul puppet* - I've already posted about this one. Haven't gotten much else done, but this one is more dependent on when I can get to the thrift store to find a proper sweater. I'm undecided on a few things as well, so puppet is on the back burner.
*Puppet videos* - oh my I have been so busy! Cadaver Dave will get back in business one of these days! I want yo continue the series where he teaches people about different kinds of squash.
*Candy corn tree* - Dave planted a candy corn tree. It's supposed to blossom soon, so I need to add the blossoms.




For selling

*Broomsticks* - one new finished one, one newly painted stick. Ran out of broom corn, so I have to wait on funds & availability.
*Wands* - I've had some carved wands waiting for years to be painted & finished. They are turning out so gorgeous!
*Coffins* - painting & sculpting. This is going very well!
*Clay sculptures* - Tiny one So! Mostly pumpkins & squash at this point. Some lollipops. I might make a candy bucket or two, and some Halloween themed desserts. Really enjoying making tiny foods! I want to make a tree with skeleton cats hanging out in its branches.


----------

